# Teething - is it normal to be more mellow?



## Kejasa (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi all,

My 5 1/2 month pup is getting a lot of teeth in right now. I have noticed that since Saturday she has been less energetic than she normally is. She doesn't seem sick per se, but she isn't playing as long and isn't nearly as hyper as she normally is? I thought it was teething, but I wanted to run it by the rest of you and see if this behavior was normal for your puppies? I should also add that she recently had a bladder infection and was treated for that, but now the vet found elevated white blood cells in her follow up urine culture so she will go in Friday to get urine through a needle and follow up there. She never acted more tired when she had a bladder infection the first time, she just peed a lot more than usual. She isn't peeing more than usual anymore. I hesitate to think she is feeling a little under the weather from a bladder infection when she showed none of these signs with her first bladder infection, but I am really not sure if lower than normal energy could be teething or maybe is the bladder infection or something else entirely. Did any of your puppies seem more tired when teething?

Thanks!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

It might be the teething, or it might have to do with the elevated white count, which means fighting infection...or both. Why a needle? don't get that. I don't recall any less energy due to teething, but if there is pain from one milk tooth not getting out of the way, or one gone that left some soreness, it could lead to some not wanting to play as hard.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago Lisl seemed to be slowing down a bit too. When I was at the Vet's for her 16 week shots it was discovered that she had not one, but two different infections.

She's fine now, and with her rear molars erupting she's a chewing machine.

I'm so fortunate that I taught her very early what was her's and what is mine.


----------



## Buzz.babes (Feb 9, 2013)

Michael how did you teacher what was hers? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

By constantly playing with her toys with her, redirecting her when it looked like she was interested in what was mine, and using NO a lot.

Mostly though, redirecting to what is hers.

She's not yet old enough for me to trust her in the house for 8-10 hours I'm gone every day so she stays crated, but not once has she ever went after anything in the house that wasn't hers while we're together in the house. Hasn't even tested the waters with a boot or a couch pillow.

She has plenty of opportunity to sneak off, or even just sit down behind me and start chewing on one of a hundred different audio cables snaking around the sound room.

I have to give her credit too, she's a pretty smart puppy.


----------

